

What if the Singularity does not happen - kamaal
http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/faculty/vinge/longnow/

======
gmuslera
A defuser of singularity could be lack of trust in too complex systems, both
in hardware and software. Maybe we could thank the NSA for that.

------
olefoo
What if the bird will not sing?

~~~
dalke
You mean, like most hummingbirds?

